# RAF Fauld, inc crater



## crashmatt (Apr 19, 2008)

Following from Ashless and Fezzyben taking a look at the crater last week, Kaputnik and I took a look to see if we could find a way into the underground tunnels.

We managed to take a wrong turn on the way and ended up in a quarry, which I think may require a revist to get a full look.

















A bit of wandering took us back on the right path





And to the memorial





So we pressed on and this is the view from the top





And down at the bottom, there's this. Looks like a piece of narrow gauge railway line









And finally, there's this rather weather worn sign on the road nearby.





We didn't find any hint of underground tunnels, or any unexploded bombs to throw stones at


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 20, 2008)

only rabbit size tunnels, plenty of those about round there!
you can't get an idea of the sheer size of that crater from pictures, until you're actually there, unbelievable.
apparently the blast which created the crater also burst a nearby resevoir spilling many millions of gallons of water into the crater which hampered the search for survivors, and the not so lucky, chimney pots and windows of houses in tutbury were smashed, and church steeples cracked.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## MD (Apr 20, 2008)

nice pictures have you got a flash earth link
can you see the crater?


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 20, 2008)

if you Google 'fauld explosion' one of the 1st results(the 'www.carolyn.topmum' one) has a great aerial photo of the crater, and a good write up of the history.


----------

